# SessionBean Remote



## JavaEEDeveloper (3. Jan 2013)

Hi @all, angenommen ich habe einen Server für das Frontend F und einen Server für die Datenbank D. Beide basieren auf JavaEE 6. Wenn jetzt die Schnittstellen der EJBs auf D remote sind, wie greife ich von F aus darauf zu? Irgendwo muss doch die Adresse des Datenbankservers angegeben werden?


----------



## Sym (3. Jan 2013)

Wenn es nicht auf einem Server läuft, muss Du einen Context initiieren und dann ein Lookup machen.

Ungefähr so:

```
private HelloWorldRemote lookupNewSessionBean() {
        try {
            Context c = new InitialContext();
          
            Properties properties = new Properties();
            properties.put("java.naming.factory.initial",
                "org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory");
            properties.put("java.naming.factory.url.pkgs",
                "org.jboss.naming rg.jnp.interfaces");
            properties.put("java.naming.provider.url", "jnp://localhost:1099");
            Context ctx = new InitialContext(properties);
            Session.HelloWorldRemote ans=(Session.NewSessionRemote) ctx.lookup(
                "HelloWorld/HelloWorldBean/remote");  
            return ans;
           
        }
        catch(NamingException ne) {
            // do something
        }
    }
```


----------



## JavaEEDeveloper (3. Jan 2013)

Hi, vielen Dank .
Lazy-Fetching funktioniert wahrscheinlich dann nicht mehr über remote?


----------

